# للبيع: Blackberry T-k victory cost 2500AED, Blackberry porsche



## محمدمحمد (12 يونيو 2012)

*Brand new unlocked Blackberry Phones original WITH SPECIAL PIN.


Contact for Prices::::

BBM CHAT 24HRS: 275DD6E1


Brand new Blackberry Tk- Victory 

Brand new Blackberry porsche design p9981 

Brand new Blackberry Blade design

Brand new Samsung Galaxy s3


Contact for Prices::::

SKYPE Call & Chat : hassan.inc1


[email protected]

[email protected]


BBM CHAT 24HRS: 275DD6E1

call Hotlink 24hours : +60166925182

SMS : 60166925182

Shipping Method: DHL & FedEX and UPS
Delivery Time: 2-3days delievr to your doorstep.*


----------

